# مبروووووووووك التخرج .. تصميم " فن العناية لتجهيز الهدايا"



## أم فيصل (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

" تهادو .. تحابو " 

جميل منا أن نعبر عن مشاعرنا تجاه من نحب بالهدية وإن كانت بسيطة فهي كبيرة في معناها 

وبناءا على طلب كريم من أستاذة كريمة بتقديم هدية لأختها بمناسبة تخرجها من الجامعة 

صممت هذه الهدية المتواضعة علها تنال رضاكم واستحسانكم كما نالت رضاهم وإعجابهم








تصميم وتنفيذ : أم فيصل _ الرياض

وللتواصل معي الاتصال على الرقم : 0544840885

أو مراسلتي على الايميل التالي : [email protected]​


----------



## tjarksa (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مبروووووووووك التخرج .. تصميم " فن العناية لتجهيز الهدايا"*

ما شالله يعطيك العافيه ام فيصل .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مبروووووووووك التخرج .. تصميم " فن العناية لتجهيز الهدايا"*

ذووووق ياام فيصل


----------



## أم فيصل (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مبروووووووووك التخرج .. تصميم " فن العناية لتجهيز الهدايا"*

شكرا لكم جميعا

أسعدني مروووركم


----------



## أم فيصل (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مبروووووووووك التخرج .. تصميم " فن العناية لتجهيز الهدايا"*

سبحان الله وبحمده

.........................


سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أم فيصل (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مبروووووووووك التخرج .. تصميم " فن العناية لتجهيز الهدايا"*

إذا أردت البركة في بيتك*.؟!*
​*قل وأنت ساجد **:
**)**رب أنزلني منزلا مباركا وانت خير المنزلين**(

*​


----------



## أم فيصل (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مبروووووووووك التخرج .. تصميم " فن العناية لتجهيز الهدايا"*

سبحان الله وبحمد

سبحان الله العظيم 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (29 مارس 2012)

*رد: مبروووووووووك التخرج .. تصميم " فن العناية لتجهيز الهدايا"*

أيا من ليس لي منه مجير بعفوك من عذابك أستجير
أنا العبد المقر بكل ذنب وأنت السيد المولى الغفور
فإن عذبتني فبسوء فعلي وإن تغفر فأنت به جدير
أفر إليك منك وأين إلا...... إليك يفر منك المستجير


----------

